
Milking Scooters for Cash Helps Cities Build for the Future - jseliger
https://www.wired.com/story/scooters-cities-fees-mobility/
======
morkfromork
I tried a scooter recently. They might need to come up with a way to reward
people for following the rules of the road in addition to parking the scooter
correctly.

~~~
masonic
Airports have been doing this for luggage carts for decades. It's not rocket
surgery.

~~~
bookofjoe
Hey, wait a sec... I thought I made up the phrase "rocket surgery," first
using it in my blog about 2-3 years ago. Are you the inventor? If so, all
possible kudos!

~~~
masonic
I first used it on Usenet 30 years ago, and I don't _think_ I originated it
(although I worked for an organization that did, in a sense, surgery on
missiles).

------
jseliger
If only there were some other, perhaps larger, vehicle type that could be
"milked for cash," maybe in proportion to its size and the amount of space it
takes up while not in use.

